# Pflanzenfilter



## Wanderra (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Gestern habe ich leider feststellen müssen das mein Pflanzenfilter deutlich an Wasser verliert.
Es handelt sich um ein Betonbecken (ca.1000l) das mit PVC-Folie(0,5mm) ausgelegt ist.
Nun werde ich dieses Becken sanieren und spiele mit dem Gedanken es diesmal mit Gfk zu verkleiden.
Könnte es, da es sich ja um ein Betonbecken handelt, auch funktionieren den Beton nur mit dem
Polyesterharz( natürlich mit Härter) einzustreichen, oder muss ich Glasfasermatten benutzen?

Gruß Jens


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Feb. 2016)

GFK heißt Glasfaserkunststoff.

Ankommende und abgehende PVC- Rohre leicht anschleifen und mit PVC Reiniger oder Aceton reinigen.
Eventuell eine Kehnaht an den Rohren mit Epox und Glasfaserschnipseln formen.
Natürlich Glasmatte und Epoxydharz. Erst mit Epox grundieren, dann Glasgewebe (leinengebunden) mit Epox drauftapezieren oder laminieren.
Alles leicht schleifen.
Endbeschichtung mit UV- stabilen Harz Topcoat..

Bedingungen: trocken, sauber und ab ca 15°C...
ISt es kälter- abdecken und Heizlüfter rein.

So ein bisschen Laminieren auch hier beschrieben
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheberbau-dn200-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/


----------



## supmo1969 (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Jens,
Harz allein reicht nicht. Bei Polyester werden Glasfasermatten verwendet, diese sind mit einem Mittel gebunden, welches sich beim laminieren anlöst und nachher die Festigkeit ergibt,  bei Epoxydharz verwendet man Glasfasergewebe.
Ansonsten mal "Teich laminieren" googeln, es gibt gute Anleitungen im Netz.
Geeignete Schutzausrüstung nicht vergessen. Gummihandschuhe, Schutzbrille und aus eigener Erfahrung Atemschutz, da Epoxydharz schnell Allergien auslösen kann.
 Viel Spaß beim Laminieren.
Gruß Guido


----------



## Wanderra (7. Feb. 2016)

Hey Leute, 
vielen Dank für eure Antworten! 
Hab mir schon gedacht das es nur mit den Matten funktionieren kann, ich wollte nur auf Nummer sicher gehen. 
Könnte mir vielleicht noch jemand sagen wieviel Lagen ich verwenden muss um alles dicht zu bekommen und welche Matten(225, 300) es sein müssen? 

Gruß Jens


----------



## supmo1969 (7. Feb. 2016)

Hi
habe 2 Lagen 450 Gewebe und dann Topcoat, bis jetzt alles dicht


----------



## Wanderra (7. Feb. 2016)

Hi
Topcoat muss auf jeden Fall sein?


----------



## supmo1969 (7. Feb. 2016)

ja, du nimmst zum Laminieren mit Polyester klebrig aushärtendes Polyester und zur Versiegelung (Topcoat) klebefrei aushärtendes Polyester. Kommst du nicht drum rum. Soll ja dicht sein.
Ich habe meinen Pflanzenfilter mit Epoxydharz laminiert, konnte für das Topcoat das gleiche Harz auftragen und ggf. einfärben, da sofort wasserdicht, laut Händler in der "Bucht"


----------



## Wanderra (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Guido
Ich danke dir für deine Erklärungen, hast mir echt geholfen! 

Gruß Jens


----------



## supmo1969 (7. Feb. 2016)

gerne


----------



## Wanderra (7. Feb. 2016)

Hey Guido, 
sorry, mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen. Wieviel Harz brauche ich so ungefähr für ca. 20 Quadratmeter Matten?
Gruß Jens


----------



## supmo1969 (7. Feb. 2016)

Hi Jens,
hier mal der ca. Verbrauch für ne Polyester Laminierung, hab ich gerade aus dem Netz kopiert

Für eine zweilagige Beschichtung mit 450g Matte pro m2 Beschichtungsfläche


- 2 m2 Glasfasermatte 450 g/m2

- 2,4 kg Polyesterharz für das Laminat

- 0,5 – 0,7 kg Topcoat (Versiegelung) als Schlussanstrich

- Dicke der fertigen Laminatschicht ca. 2,3 mm

bei Epoxyd brauchst du weniger Harz ca. die Hälfte , Epoxyd ist dafür teuer, stinkt aber nicht so

Kann leider nicht sagen wie viel ich pro Quadratmeter gebraucht habe.



Gruß Guido


----------



## supmo1969 (7. Feb. 2016)

Google mal hier:  hp textiles Arbeitsanleitung


----------



## supmo1969 (8. Feb. 2016)

oder bei YouTube suchen unter: "R&G Bau eines Seerosenteichs"
sehr gute Doku


----------



## Wanderra (8. Feb. 2016)

Moin Guido
Na du bist ja früh dran heute.
Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm?
Jetzt hab ich alle Infos die ich gesucht habe, vielen Dank dafür.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Küstensegler (8. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Jens,

ich hab bei mir den Pumpenkeller mit GFK ausgekleidet.
Anwendung und Bezugsquelle bei mir im Bau-Thread unter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/498885/

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## supmo1969 (8. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Jens,
sind halt die Vorteile von Nachtschicht.
Freu mich, wenn ich dir weiterhelfen konnte.
Bin gespannt, wie es wird.
Gruß Guido


----------



## Wanderra (8. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Leute, 
ich bin es nochmal (schon wieder)!
In dem Video bei YouTube wird in das Harz noch Styrol gemischt, was ist das, wofür ist das gut, und brauche ich das auch? 
Vielen Dank im voraus, Gruß Jens!


----------



## supmo1969 (8. Feb. 2016)

Hi Jens, 
Styrol wird als Lösungmittel eingesetzt, zum Verdünnen der Harzes, Werkzeug Reinigung.

Musst du nicht unbedingt haben.
Ich hab es lieber wenn das Harz dickflüssiger ist.
Gruß Guido


----------



## Wanderra (8. Feb. 2016)

Hey Guido
Lässt sich das dann aber nicht besser verarbeiten wenn es etwas verdünnt wird? 
Eine letzte Frage habe ich noch, wird die zweite Lage aufgebracht wenn die erste durchgehärtet ist, oder macht man das in einem Durchgang fertig? Dann müsste man sich ja ganz schön beeilen um das an einem Tag zu schaffen! 

Gruß Jens


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Feb. 2016)

Lass das Polyesterharz beim Handel und nehme Epoxydharz.

Das Lamnierharz sollte aus gutem Grund Lösemittelfrei sein!!!
Weniger Gestank und beim Entweichen der Lösungsmittel könnten sich Poren bilden...

Du kannst bei entsprechenden Temp. alles an einem Tag schaffen...nicht zuviel Epox anrühren- je nach Temp. wird es schnell fest..
Mit sind schoneinmal 40kg im Eimer beim Rühren fest geworden....hat gequalmt wie Hölle...

Sachte beginnen.. Harz und Härter abwiegen


----------



## mitch (8. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Jens,

kennst du den Thread vom Andreas ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/506659/
der ist auch so ein alter  GFK Spezi


----------



## supmo1969 (8. Feb. 2016)

Hi Jens, gearbeitet wird nass in nass. Sollte alles nicht an einem Tag geschafft werden, muss die gehärtete Laminatschicht angeschliffen werden. 
Wie schon oben angeführt nicht zu viel mischen und kleine Abschnitte abarbeiten.


----------



## supmo1969 (8. Feb. 2016)

Noch vergessen,
wenn das Harz dickflüssiger ist haftet es besser an senkrechten Flächen. Es kann auch noch zusätzlich angedickt werden.


----------



## Wanderra (8. Feb. 2016)

Hey Leute
Ich danke euch allen für die guten Ratschläge, ihr habt mir echt geholfen! 
Bis bald!


----------

